# In-Progress



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

My latest attempt


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

And later...


----------



## Goddess of Judecca (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that's stunning. Very, very beautiful.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

And this is where I've stopped for the night.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Goddess =)


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

WOW! That is all I have to say!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Very very nice. All I could say is that it appears to need more forehead. Some more distance between the eye and ears. 
Keep on chuggin'. Lookin' good!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmm...I'll have to see if I can fix that. Thanks BuckOff.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

The shading and depth is very, very good, but you need to work on getting the outline right. Still, you're a great artist!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i cant find anything wrong with it. 100x better than i could do anyday. 
keep up the hard work


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fuzzyfeet~I'm a little confused. What do you mean by the outline. I know I need to fix the forehead/ear area but I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Midwestgirl, a couple of things, I just noticed your new status and thought that needed addressing-, and I personally don't think there's any particular issue with the outline of this drawing other than it's obviously unfinished.
In fact I think this may be the most mature drawing I've seen from you, clearly you are learning and gaining skill dramatically, definitely not the time to decide you aren't artist enough to keep going. I might have mentioned before (grin) that drawing is a skill and it develops like any skill, as you use it. You should compare this picture with some of your earlier stuff, you are way improved. The eye is dark and strong, the muzzle is lovely, the detail of the bit is very nicely done, and there may be an issue with the eye placement/forehead but I'm not entirely sure it's that far off to be worth messing with--look at it in a mirror, if something's really off it will leap out at you. I think you really need to finish it, and then...start another one, and another one, and another one.....DON"T leave a drawing half-done, if you are at all inclined to, push yourself to the end, lots of things can happen as you work, including the way you are perceiving the piece. 
You are motivated and have a high degree of skill base already. We as artists all feel discouraged and over-whelmed by what we demand of ourselves---almost without exception, every drawing I produce goes through a phase where I think it's ruined and not worth finishing. But every time I make myself keep going, and you, my girl, should too.  (end of lecture.)


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Toadflax~
Thank you so much for the pick-me-up. It was much needed and taken to heart. Yeah-I get to a point sometimes where I have to walk away from what I'm working on, sometimes for a day or two, because I get frustrated thinking it's turning out terribly. Usually that's only temporary and I get over it and get back to drawing. 
And to tell you the truth, I'm not really sure why I got into that downer phase a few days ago. Everythings actually been going really well art-wise. I have a good friend that has a sawblade sharpening business and he's going to save a few round ones for me on the side so I can paint and sell them. I live in a little country tourist town that has a monthly(?) 'Hello Galena' that showcases local artists that I've been thinking about getting involved in. There's a coffee shop in the neighboring town that showcases an artist monthly that I'm getting into too...so I don't really have a reason to feel so -bleh- I think some other things going on in my life are the cause and I'm taking it out on my art. 
But again, thank you so much toadflax. You and Liz are two of my favorites on here and I definitely look up to you. :wink:


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats very, very good. Don't get yourself down...I wish I had your talent, some of us cant even draw half decent stick figures.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

midwestgirl89 said:


> Fuzzyfeet~I'm a little confused. What do you mean by the outline. I know I need to fix the forehead/ear area but I don't understand what you mean.


I mean, like, the line around the outside of the horse, the way he's shaped, he's kinda out of proportion. This is an outline: http://fc09.deviantart.com/fs47/i/2009/175/6/3/Horse_Lineart_4_by_Ilyana88.png

this is a completed picture (with shading) : http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs46/f/2009/191/a/b/abbf31de80aa3f5160a2d18c5d2c5729.png


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Good, glad to hear it's a temporary cloud! It's easy to beat yourself up about artwork because there's so darn much of it out there and you can ALWAYS find somebody who makes it look way too easy and flawless. But what else I've noticed is that everybody finds their audience, if you know what I mean. I chuckle when I read your signature because Picasso has never been favorite with me----though I love some of his very early realistic stuff. And does Picasso care what I think of him? Guess not...even if he was still alive...
All I mean is work for yourself and from your heart and compare yourself to others not to berate your own work but to learn.
I love the saw blade idea, perfect for a tourist area, people love something unusual and local they can pop in their bags without spending buckets of money on it. Good luck, post them when you're done!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Toadflax~it's funny because I really don't care for Picasso that much either...but it sure is a good quote =)


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Awe, I just read your little blurb about me and toadflax. I am very flattered!!! I have always loved the softness of your drawings. 

I agree with toadflax that this is by far your most mature piece so far. I LOVE how you drew the nostril. It looks so much more 3D than some of your earlier drawings. I struggled for a very long time with nostrils and have only just recently become satisfied with how I draw them. 

I can see some of the proportional issues othef people are seeing and without seeing the drawing in person it is difficult for me to tell if the drawing really is out of proportion or if the angle at which you took the picture is off. 

It looks to me like you did take the picture at a bit of an odd angle, therefore skewing the proportions. I have learned the hard way that if I don't take the picture exactly pointing straight at the drawing, the proportions look way off. That's why I scan drawings whenever possible, but unfortunately for the bigger pieces, I must take a picture. Just lending a little advice about taking pictures of drawings, because I think your drawing probably looks more proportional than the image is suggesting. 

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Liz = ) And I really appreciate the advice on taking pictures of drawings. That helps a lot. I haven't actually worked on or even looked at this one since Monday since I've been housesitting for my great aunt and uncle...I've become the 'housesitter' recently, every other weekend it seems! So I really don't remember if the drawings actually is a bit unproportioned or if it's the angle. But tonight's my last night here so I'll be back to normal life tomorrow. Can't wait! So thanks again. 
By the way...how was the honeymoon??? Where did you go? It actually snowed here today. Well, I spent the day in cedar rapids, an hour away from home and it was snowing a lot there...not sure what it did here at home. But it's too early for that! Fall is my season, and we haven't had a decent fall yet this year. I am so not ready for winter! So hopefully you went somewhere nice = )


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

*It's been forever but~*

So it's been a really really long time since I've been able to sit down and do some drawing. Life is so crazy! And it's already November...
So anyways, I started some blending and layering but before I got too far I wanted to ask for any last minutes critiques. I know the ears/forehead were brought up before. I tweaked them a little bit, so let me know what you think. 
It's kinda one of those speak now or forever hold your peace :lol:


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L. That is all I can say.....you have TALENT! = D


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Midwest my girl, it's absolutely lovely, you just keep going the way you're going and you are going to have a beautiful beautiful drawing. I love the intent, focused expression, it comes through very strong even unfinished. Very very nice!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mustang~thanks =)
Toadflax~ thanks as well! I worked on it a tad more after I posted and lightened it up a tad (the horse isn't as dark in actuality) and I think it looks better. Fingers crossed!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Update:


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow you've taken quantum laps, this is fantastic. The bridle work is flawless.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Whew! I'm glad you like the bridle. Usually tack isn't my favorite thing to tackle at all. I get rather lazy (much like with backgrounds) and rush through it. But there are so many on this forum that draw amazing tack that looks so lifelike...backgrounds too (i.e toadflax )
So I'm becoming very pleased with this one and hopefully it continues to go well. I'd hate to get to the finishing touches and mess it up


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Your Work is Stunning ! 
Keep it up, cant wait to see it finished ! 
Now i am wondering are you using charcoal ? or what is it that you are using for this ?


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

That's funny, I love drawing tack as a rule, saddles particularly but bridles and even halters. They seem like little effort for major return to me--. Backgrounds, well, you gotta just bite the bullet with them.
I have nightmares about screwing up a drawing one way or another after about 20 hours of work--you know, a misplaced cup of coffee or something, anything, it's all just too horrible to consider.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Lol, i am horrible at backrounds, so i usually dont do them  
Im sure it would still look fantastic EVEN if there is alittle "OOPS" spot lol.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

wow! I wish I could draw realistic horses. I can only draw them somewhat realistic but with a cartoonish quality to it.

~AL615


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not sure what my apprehension about tack is-it never comes out like I'd prefer. But I love what some of you ladies on here do when it comes to saddles and bridles. They look amazing! For example, Liz has one that I love. The saddle looks so lifelike 
http://www.horseforum.com/members/8912/album/my-artwork-630/9-x-12-graphite-4164/
(not sure if copying and pasting that link will work or not)
And I know it's all shading. 
Twister-yeah it's in charcoal. I used to work more with graphite but charcoal's my thing now. I love love love it!
Appy-haha I've been drawing horses all my life. And if you look at some of my things from even a year ago, some from a month ago, I've got the cartoony thing too. Like toadflax would say...practice practice practice!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful work!! It's just lovely, you've done an excellent job of the eye and I like your style of toning, it's so different to mine, I tend to draw in every hair to get the detail, but you've managed to do it without having to slave over each hair, love your work it's gorgeous well done!!!! xx


----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

Your art is some of the best i've ever seen, great job!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks kayty. if you look at any of my other posts, you'll find that I get kinda lazy when it comes to super-fine detail. =) so i'm glad this method works! Your art is really amazing by the way. I've been quietly keeping up with your dog commissions-very lovely. 
Aww thanks Bubbles =)


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Again it's taken me forever but I keep pluggin away at this and I'll eventually get it done!
I'm still nowhere near being finished but thought I'd post my progress.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bleh~ just realized the camera took a lousy photo...apologies!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Tada!*

Here it is!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

AMAZING!! Very very nice!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, I think this is easily your best piece as far as I can recall, and that's saying a lot. It's clean, interesting, precise, elegant and beautiful. Is someone lucky enough to be getting it for Christmas?


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

BRAVO!!!! getting kind of jealous here...lol. Seriously though by far your best drawing. I have always loved the softness of your drawings. And yes, is some lucky person getting this as a gift?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That is absolutely amazing. The detail is outstanding. Great job!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Philip, Toadflax, Liz, and Joe~ thanks so much! I'm super super proud of how this turned out. This is by far the longest it's ever taken me to finish one-I'm not that patient!
And I believe it is going to be a gift. I think it's for the woman's husband. I haven't heard from her yet what she thinks-fingers crossed! 
But thanks so much-I'm very pleased with the finished product :lol:


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

wow! you are my hero today.  it is beautiful!

~AL615


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

its a masterpiece!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Very nice job!


----------

